

Idea: uber for telescopes? - andrewstuart

Any value in such an idea? Are telescopes a shareable resource?
======
phlyingpenguin
Check out [http://www.lightbuckets.com](http://www.lightbuckets.com) or
[http://www.itelescope.net](http://www.itelescope.net)

There are a few other services as well, but it's certainly a thing folks do.

------
gus_massa
I think it's a very small market. How many people want to rent a telescope?
How often? How much want them to pay? If you get a 10% cut, can you live with
it?

Another problem is that when you use car with Uber, the driver is there to
prevent misuses and vandalism. Do you rent the telescope with the telescope
owner/operator, or only the telescope?

